# July photography thread



## lobster (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## fubert (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that fubert, I like blue


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 2, 2009)

omg lol


----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## girasol (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 3, 2009)

all ur photos are shite


----------



## lilli (Jul 4, 2009)

I might be missing reading a thread here  ..... But what's the Theme for July?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 4, 2009)

lilli said:


> I might be missing reading a thread here  ..... But what's the Theme for July?


the month.


----------



## fubert (Jul 4, 2009)

lilli said:


> I might be missing reading a thread here  ..... But what's the Theme for July?



The monthly competition has a theme.

This is just the "post some photos you took in July thread". 

However the unofficial theme of this months thread seems to be "impress Herbsman"


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 4, 2009)

yo thats nice refused. not massively interesting but nice.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> not massively interesting but nice.



lol fuck you, still life boy.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2009)

*me tea...*








*they were lush...


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## lilli (Jul 5, 2009)

fubert said:


> The monthly competition has a theme.
> 
> This is just the "post some photos you took in July thread".
> 
> However the unofficial theme of this months thread seems to be "impress Herbsman"



Sorry I got my threads mixed up!!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> all ur photos are shite


That's constructive.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 6, 2009)

Glastonbury


----------



## e19896 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peleng 8mm f3.5 Fisheye Lens was used on the old 20D but i have moved up to a 30D and been doing other stuff not for my self, so today i had free time fish eye and out about..


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 6, 2009)

Bosky I love the fish.

I have got loads from a trip Ireland, just a few landscapy ones hopefully I have got some more interesting shots amongst the ones still to process.


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 6, 2009)

lovely pictures tom.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish this was in focus but the train was wiggling too much.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 7, 2009)

@JC2 .. if you did some pre-focussing, & didn't snatch your captures so violently, your images would be considerably less fuzzy, less jarring on the eyes to view.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> @JC2 .. if you did some pre-focussing, & didn't snatch your captures so violently, your images would be considerably less fuzzy, less jarring on the eyes to view.



I think he likes them like that. I'm getting used to them now. I think the blurring is possibly part of what he's going for. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> @JC2 .. if you did some pre-focussing, & didn't snatch your captures so violently, your images would be considerably less fuzzy, less jarring on the eyes to view.



It's called _style_, maaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## lobster (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2009)

Holga and 80 Polaroid back. 06-expired type 88 Polaroid film. Everything from this pack is coming out really strong blue/greens and cream. That film was always very blue, but 3 years past its date it's even more so. I like.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> @JC2 .. if you did some pre-focussing, & didn't snatch your captures so violently, your images would be considerably less fuzzy, less jarring on the eyes to view.



The photos that are fuzzy, are that way on purpose.

e.g. if you compare these photos, the 'blur' level is different in each, for a reason.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Holga and 80 Polaroid back. 06-expired type 88 Polaroid film. Everything from this pack is coming out really strong blue/greens and cream. That film was always very blue, but 3 years past its date it's even more so. I like.




Your brain is so beautiful.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 7, 2009)

Self portrait at 20mph


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 7, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's constructive.


Yeah, about as constructive as your selective quoting. Or is it an inability to understand that a 'wink' smiley generally means someone is joking or being sarcastic?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## fubert (Jul 8, 2009)

tom : how do you get your clouds all nice and fluffy and streaky like that..


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 9, 2009)

*Boring, badly-framed, Strobist-induced flash overkill*

erm what was it I was saying about shots like this?







 @ self


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Jul 9, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



I was curious to know what that building was, now I know


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 9, 2009)

fubert said:


> tom : how do you get your clouds all nice and fluffy and streaky like that..


They're already like that.... but he probably increases the contrast in his pics plus a bit of dodging and burning... if using film a red filter can increase cloud contrast as well as darkening blue skies

Tom is a badman lensman, I'd love to have a print of some of his landscape pics 18" x 12" but I'm a firm believer that only your own work should be displayed in your yard...


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh and, now that ive actually _looked_ at the freakin' pictures - long exposure time means that the movement of the clouds causes blurring, adding to that soft fluffy loook


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> shots like this?



Is that Louis Theroux?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 9, 2009)

fubert said:


> tom : how do you get your clouds all nice and fluffy and streaky like that..



Yep - Long exposures - those shots were at least 3 minute exposures. They were digital so no red filtering (but I often do on film) but I generally do have to make some slight curves adjustment to increase, selectively, the contrast in certain areas of the image because the filter I used the allow such long exposures in day light can leave the images a little flat otherwise. Generally avoid too much dodging and burnign in PS as it seems I am better at it in the darkroom than on a computer (I always just end up being too heavy handed). 

Basically for these long epxosures the choice is go out at night (best option), or take on an overcast day using an ND filter....but a VERY thick one.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 9, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> erm what was it I was saying about shots like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this shot though!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2009)

Nah, it's piss poor. He knows it. The model knows. Fuck, even the bike knows it.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 9, 2009)

Restored 1938 Welta folding 35mm waiting for a test film


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2009)

lobster said:


> I was curious to know what that building was, now I know



Probably the same organization, but wrong city.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 9, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> I like this shot though!


pah its shite (ive cropped & straightened it a bit since i first posted it 'cause i cant hold a camera straight). i hate it and lemme tell you why:

i'm crap at thinking of more than one thing at once. my radio flash triggers werent working so i had to detangle a load of sync cables to use instead. bare stress of detangling wires and then trippping over wires and putting wires in the wrong socket, then finally getting the correct exposure, completely erased any thought of framing and composition from my mind - i should have asked him to move to the left, but i just didnt _see_ that he should have been perfectly positioned between the two upright bits on the background wall. plus that nasty shadow on the left due to the flash on the right being too low. and the colours are boring... dark green, black, dark brown? ugly.

need to work on my actual _vision_... you know, the bit thats important for photography. rather than just fucking around trying to make the lighting look good.

EDIT: oh and FFS!!!  BARREL DISTORTION ON A 50MM PRIME EVEN WHEN THE EDGES ARE CROPPED BY THE 1.6x SENSOR EFFECTIVELY MAKING IT AN 80MM LENS


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 10, 2009)

taken on the old pentax sunday night not by me i might add but him indoors:


----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Yep - Long exposures - those shots were at least 3 minute exposures. They were digital so no red filtering (but I often do on film) but I generally do have to make some slight curves adjustment to increase, selectively, the contrast in certain areas of the image because the filter I used the allow such long exposures in day light can leave the images a little flat otherwise. Generally avoid too much dodging and burnign in PS as it seems I am better at it in the darkroom than on a computer (I always just end up being too heavy handed).
> 
> Basically for these long epxosures the choice is go out at night (best option), or take on an overcast day using an ND filter....but a VERY thick one.



Thanks Tom (and Herbs). I shall try this right now out my window. Seems pretty overcast


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 10, 2009)

fubert said:


> Thanks Tom (and Herbs). I shall try this right now out my window. Seems pretty overcast



Problem is if you're doing it during the day even if it's really dark you'll only get maximum 0.5-1 second exposure - which is not enough for cloud movement. Try it at night, on a tripod.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 10, 2009)

What if he _wants_ a severely overexposed shot? What then, tom_craggs, what then? EH?!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 10, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> What if he _wants_ a severely overexposed shot? What then, tom_craggs, what then? EH?!



Ah well then, wait for a nice sunny day, open your aperture right up and yes, pop on a 3 minute exposure


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 10, 2009)

F..

Think you're clever, do you?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Tankus (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> What if he _wants_ a severely overexposed shot? What then, tom_craggs, what then? EH?!



As it goes I've got my camera on a tripod pointing out the window. I'm trying to get some woodpeckers who are hanging about / freak out the neighbours.

I put an ND2, ND4 and ND8 on the lens as it's mid afternoon. 

Yeah ; totally overexposed.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 10, 2009)

AWWWWWW!!!! soooo xute!


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 10, 2009)

wait... is that rat on someone's bum?!

i had a rat. i had to kill him to end his suffering after he caught a fatal disease  i cried pretty hard.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Tankus said:


>



Nice.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 10, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> wait... is that rat on someone's bum?!
> 
> i had a rat. i had to kill him to end his suffering after he caught a fatal disease  i cried pretty hard.





It's my sister's rat on my girlfriend's bum.  I love it. The little blighter is trying so hard.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 10, 2009)

lucky rat lol 

aww look how freakin' cute he or she is!!! im tempted to get another one, but ive nowhere to keep it except the shed, and i'd hate not being able to let it loose in the house.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 11, 2009)

fubert said:


> As it goes I've got my camera on a tripod pointing out the window. I'm trying to get some woodpeckers who are hanging about / freak out the neighbours.
> 
> I put an ND2, ND4 and ND8 on the lens as it's mid afternoon.
> 
> Yeah ; totally overexposed.



With those NDs staked you should be able to have a go from about 9pm-10pm. 

During the day I use one of these - it's gernally used for industrial photograhy - oxycetalene welding etc. It's a 10 stop ND so you can see through the lens when it's on...

http://www.amazon.com/B-W-Neutral-Density-Filter/dp/B0012LO1UG


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 11, 2009)

Camposting Welti


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

Got my new camera the other day:


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 12, 2009)

i accidentally the focus in the first one


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 12, 2009)

Stig in high fashion





Muff




Line astern


----------



## Tankus (Jul 12, 2009)

Caldicot and Tintern Abbey


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2009)

A few snaps from this afternoon.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 12, 2009)

Seeing as it's the season, sports day at my children's school:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2009)

In the style of compost school of photography


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2009)

like your cameras stowpirate 



Herbsman. said:


> Yeah, about as constructive as your selective quoting. Or is it an inability to understand that a 'wink' smiley generally means someone is joking or being sarcastic?


seeing as your post before that was "omg lol" didn't really take it as a joke, no


----------



## Herbsman. (Jul 13, 2009)

whatever.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 13, 2009)

the cheshire cat girl has a look of I wanted to be Alice in this one...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 14, 2009)

T shirt reads: Nevermind The Bosses, Join The RMT Union. I thought it was so cool i asked his parents (and him) if I could take a picture.  It turns out they designed it.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2009)

The island of Rum, seen from Eigg.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 15, 2009)

fubert said:


>



kind of looks like a kerfuffle of butterflies, I love hydrangeas


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Tankus (Jul 15, 2009)

heron on the Thames from yesterday  ....like a ghost scaring the fish to death 





No flying pigs , but there is one on the water ..but its not pink


----------



## Tankus (Jul 15, 2009)

not a lot


----------



## machine cat (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## lobster (Jul 16, 2009)

And the rest from yesterday


----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## big eejit (Jul 16, 2009)

That's a lovely pic, funky.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 16, 2009)

big eejit said:


> That's a lovely pic, funky.



Thanks  i'm usually not into portraits, but luckily Miss Funky likes having her picture taken, it was just a random capture but I love it


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>


.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Jul 20, 2009)

Mountain Bikes.
















Next time, a flash.


----------



## Padcore (Jul 20, 2009)

Deffo a flash needed.  Left it aat home thinking it would be distracting.  As it turns out they were everywhere.  Cunts.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff Padcore.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 20, 2009)

Who's afraid of the big bad wolf?


----------



## kerb (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


>



.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Jul 22, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Excellent stuff Padcore.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## ill-informed (Jul 23, 2009)

i said to her, "well if you're going to take my picture..."


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)

Just got back of holiday so got loads of photos to share!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)

These are all of La Cité in Carcassonne...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)

And finally, what holiday would be complete without a hilarious company name?!...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice photos.

[Also nice that you haven't piled them all in at mahoosive size...]


----------



## fubert (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2009)

CyberRose said:


>



That's stunning. 

Also is Caracassone worth a visit?  Is it the place with the automaton museum?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea Carcassonne is worth a visit (the picture above is from Argeles)

We were there for 6 nights in a campsite which was more than enough! The Cite (their medieval castle) is really pretty and impressive. The town itself is quite laid back and relaxing. We had a day out to Rennes le Chateau but there's not a massive amount to do there otherwise. No idea bout the automaton museum I'm afraid!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 24, 2009)

some cracking stuff there CyberRose  ... I spent a time in Perouges further over the East of Aix_laChapwozzit...which was nice & mediaevally too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Yea Carcassonne is worth a visit (the picture above is from Argeles)
> 
> We were there for 6 nights in a campsite which was more than enough! The Cite (their medieval castle) is really pretty and impressive. The town itself is quite laid back and relaxing. We had a day out to Rennes le Chateau but there's not a massive amount to do there otherwise. No idea bout the automaton museum I'm afraid!



Those Carcasonne photos are gorgeous.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> some cracking stuff there CyberRose  ... I spent a time in Perouges further over the East of Aix_laChapwozzit...which was nice & mediaevally too



Nice photo, the subtlety of the blues and whites in the sky especially.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Nice photo, the subtlety of the blues and whites in the sky especially.



thanx...but tbh the shot is a balls up too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's me fooled.


----------



## Goodgod (Jul 26, 2009)

Found this in Brum took pic with my phone


----------



## pigtails (Jul 27, 2009)

My niece's 3rd Birthday - she likes pink, incase you couldn't tell!!


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 27, 2009)

*seom from Marseille in June*


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 27, 2009)

*more from Marseille*


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you a Corbusier fan Blagsta?

I went there a few years ago but didn't get up on the roof terrace...


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I love a bit of Le Corbusier.  The unite d'habitation is amazing, especially on the roof.  We spent a couple of hours up there, with the little one splashing in the paddling pool.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 28, 2009)

Ypres Cloth Hall






[/IMG]

Inside church at Ypres



Crantock beach Newquay






[/IMG]

Eden Project Cornwall


----------



## fubert (Jul 28, 2009)

Lightning is hard to photograph 






Vevey






Sunset from a plane


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2009)

never realised you had such small feet mate 

(((((blag's tootsies))))))


----------

